# BFN, no period, sore breast and some nausea.. what is wrong



## Zuharaq (May 31, 2005)

Hi ruth,

I'm depressed and worried. My period was due on 11/07/05 and it today is 18/07/05 but still no sign of it. Did a pregnancy test this at 9:30am and BFN!.

1. What is wrong with me?
2. Could it still be too early to read? 
3. I cant seem to get out of this depression...i need help...i just cant cope with this pain


Zuharaq


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Zuharaq

I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to your question but I just wanted to send you a big  

It's sounds like you're really struggling.  Fertility treatment is such a roler coaster - one minute you get your hopes up, then things come crashing down and at other times (like today) you just feel overwhelmed and really confused.

Maybe you could call your clinic and talk to them about your period and also maybe ask if they have a counsellor you could have a chat with.  It might help to get things off your chest.

Do you have any other support around you?

Please look after yourself and use this site to offload your feelings.  The people here have felt the feelings you're describing and no one will judge you for feeling so down.

I hope you can find time to look after yourself, be kind to yourself and ask those around you for some support.  Sometimes we're very good at looking after everyone else but not so good at asking for help when we need it.

I'll be thinking about you and I hope things start to get better soon.

Lots of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Zuharaq,

I don't know if you are taking Progesterone, but if you are  then I can tell you my experience, sorry it was not good. 

When my first IVF was a bfn, I was very nauseas, and convinced I must be pregnant, and that the pregnancy test must be wrong, but found it was the Progesterone. As soon as I stopped taking the Progesterone, I stopped feeling pregnant, and AF arrived.

Hope you have a better experience.

Joy


----------



## Zuharaq (May 31, 2005)

Dear Joy and Vic,

Big thak you for your replies. FYI, im not on any drugs as I am exclusively on TCM and acupunture. I'm feeling better today, ie. less psychotic   and a bit more optimistic   . I have been trying to conceive ever since I got married and that was 2 yrs ago and you'd think that i'd have gottn used to the hpt going bfn on me   . But it doesnt get easier, if anything it's only more diffclt. DH and I have decided that after another year, if TCM alone isnt helping, we'll go the IVF/ICSI route


----------

